# Crossoverkabel umbauen



## Dickerchen (6. April 2004)

Hi Leute, 
kann man einen Crossoverkabel zu einem Patchkabel umbauen?
Wenn ja, wie geht das.

MFG Dickerchen


----------



## brahtwurst (6. April 2004)

da investierst du doch mehr arbeit als was sonn patchkabel im laden kostet!
kannste aber sicherlich kontakte auf der einen seite nur spiegelverkehrt tauschen, was anderes ist ja ein crossoverkabel nicht.
oder du steckst es in den uplink-port, falls vorhanden, dort wirds ja sowieso gedreht


----------



## Jägermeister (6. April 2004)

es geht auf jedenfall.
eine freundin hats gemacht, allerdings von patch auf crossover.
und was soll ich sagen es funktioniert


----------



## Dickerchen (6. April 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Ich werde mir doch lieber ein Kabel kaufen.


----------

